# What is the best type of bullet for taking Yotes??



## Varminthunter123 (Dec 9, 2011)

I use a .223 AR15 for predator hunting and I like a 62 gr Soft Point bullet. It doesn't seem to destroy the hide as bad as a hollow-point.

Which bullet works best for protecting the hide after the kill???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Most bullets made specifically for varmint hunting will do a good job at saving pelts..However there are limitations to them as well. If you are to close they may do considerable damage. I personally do not like hollow points as they seem to expant and keep going out the other side. Hitting bone is probably the worst for hides as it will fragment and exit leaving a bigger than desireable hole.


----------

